# Saying Goodbye to Rose



## Blue Sky (Sep 18, 2015)

I have to have my first lgd euthanized - old age and arthritis, and all the things I usually say to others and myself when it's time aren't helping me prepare. We euthanized her partner about a year ago (same issues) but this time is harder. Anyhow tomorrow is the day and it is the best thing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 18, 2015)

I am so sorry  

The pain of putting down a beloved dog is excruciating. This is one of the most loving things you can do. I know this doesn't help right now with the pain. Again, I am so sorry. Sending you huge heartfelt hugs 




*The Last Battle*

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry


----------



## babsbag (Sep 18, 2015)

Never an easy decision but we always know when it is the right one.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 18, 2015)

so sorry to hear


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 18, 2015)

so sorry


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 19, 2015)

Repetitive, but so sorry  

Remember; it's for the best and to save your cherished animal friend any more pain and suffering.


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 19, 2015)

Update. We had to postpone Rose's departure it will be in two days. She is resting comfortably. My heartfelt thanks to everyone who replied it helped me get things in perspective. I have lost dogs before but tragically. You all reminded me that there is "ending on a good day" before further and inevitable complications develop.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 19, 2015)

One more time:   Delaying doesn't make it easier, does it... Stay strong for Rose!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 20, 2015)

It's the last good thing you can do for your good dog and I admire and respect those who see it when it is needed and follow through.  It's called selfless love.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 20, 2015)

So sorry for what happened saying goodbye is never easy


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2015)

It takes more love to do what is best for your faithful friend, Rose than to wait and let her suffer.  Big hugs.


----------



## Robbin (Sep 22, 2015)

So very sorry....


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 22, 2015)

We took Rose this afternoon. She enjoyed her ride,had an anxious moment then was gone. We put her next to her mate under their favorite tree. Thanks to everyone for their condolences and support.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Latestarter (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 22, 2015)

Dearest Blue - I send my sympathy and care from Alabama. Putting to rest a beloved animal companion is a difficult thing, but I wanted to share something that always has made it easier for me to face. You may or may not have heard of this, but I wanted to share "Rainbow Bridge" for the sake of it. Best wishes for healing, and fond memories of your beloved, furry friend.

*RAINBOW BRIDGE*
*Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

- Author unknown...
*


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 26, 2015)

I feel like there is a little more to say. Life on the farm continues although there is a definite change w Rose gone. Lambing will begin in a few short weeks and the usual prep for winter chores have started. My pyr/Anatolian pups continue their training w fewer bumps in the road (Rose was too crippled to help me train but would make her opinions known with a variety of vocalizations). The vet told us we'd done a good job with her and there was no fighting old age. I have 2 seniors Rose did help with who are going strong at present. Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 26, 2015)

A last thought. And the next generation.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Blue. Very nice sentiments and remaining guardians. That rainbow bridge thing brings tears every time I read it... I'm such a softy... 

I've lost too many animal companions in my life, and the losses are not done yet... There are yet more to endure.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 13, 2018)

I am so sorry for you loss, sounds like she had a beautiful  life with you. I have the rainbows  bridge pome with the cremains of of my doberman...i feel your pain


----------

